# p. menarambo eggs...tough choice.



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

I can use some advice. I've had 3 spawns with my adult menarambo over the past 1.5 years. Each time the eggs were either eaten or fungased. Tonight I found my dominant pair with another batch on a large rock in my 125g. The tank has 6 adult menarambo and nothing else. Temp is 80 degress and rising, since I know the fry need higher temps. I'd like feedback from fellow menarambo keepers:

How long would you leave the eggs in the tank?
If you pull the eggs, would you pull ALL the eggs or just some?
If you pull the eggs from the main tank, would you leave them attached to the rock and just add methyln blue, jack up the heat and add a few airstones? Or would you put all the eggs in a tumbler?
If you leave the eggs in the main tank, would you remove all other tankmates? Is it a good idea to put methylyn blue in the 125g tank?

all feedback is appreciated, gregg


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you tried the methylene blue in the aquarium before? Definitely hit the tank with methylene blue regardless if you choose to move the fish. I do this with all the fish I have that are sensitive to fungal infections. Just bring the heat up a couple of degrees and don't worry about the air stone, you don't want to do anything to set off the other fish.
If you have no luck this time, next time you'll have to separate the eggs from the parents and manually take care of them.


----------

